# Die Herren der Winde



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

[size="2"]Hallo und Ishnu'ala

Ich war neulich im BT und hätte schier geheult , als Illidan den Löffel abgegeben hat. Hier mein Vorschlag: Ich schreibe einen Anfang von einer Geschichte (Natürlich nur RP), un ihr schreibt weiter!
Ich hatte sowieso vor, sowas zu schreiben, die Geschichte, die rein von mir geschrieben wird, könnt ihr in meinem Profil lesen, ich blogge sie! SOOOO, und jetzt fang ich einfach mal an:[/size]Der Verräter
Mit einem wütendem Schrei ließ Illidan Sturmgrimm seine Gleven fallen und stürzte vorn über.
„Ihr könnt mich nicht besiegen! Warum tut ihr das?!“, schrie er und versuchte sich abzufangen.
Da lag er nun, keuchend,die fledermausartigen Flügel fest an sich gepresst,und aus seinen zahlreichen Wunden floss schwarzrotes Blut.
Vor ihm standen zwei Dutzend tapfere Helden, und verspotteten ihn,den Verräter. Plötzlich  löste sich eine Gestalt aus dem Schatten und trat auf ihn zu .
“Maiev... Ich hatte mir denken können,dass du dahinter steckst, meine alte Gefängniswärterin.
Nun ja, bei mir hast du ja raus bekommen können, wie es ist einsam eingesperrt zu sein.Obwohl, wenn ich mir das ganze so ansehe , hast du dich ja vorzüglich mit Akama  unterhalten...“ 
Doch da schnitt die Nachtelfe ihm das Wort ab:“Ja Illidan,ich habe es erfahren, und deswegen hasse ich ich dich noch mehr!“ Der Dämon versuchte vergeblich ,sich aufzurichten, wohl wissend, was ihm jetzt bevorstand, doch er schaffte es nicht, was aus dem Schlachtzug wiederum spöttische Rufe herlockte. Maiev Schattensang starrte ihn so kalt an, dass das Silber in ihren Augen zu gefrieren schien.“ Gib lieber auf“, sagte sie „ für dich  gibt es keine Hoffnung mehr. Mich zu quälen wird deine letzte Tat gegen die Kal'dorei gewesen sein.“ Sie zog ihr Schwert und  holte aus. „ Lebe wohl, Verräter!“,sprach sie und schlug zu.
Eine grüne Edelsteinklinge parierte das Eisen ,kurz bevor es Illidan den Kopf abtrennen konnte,und hinterließ eine kleine Scharte im Metall. Maiev  sah überrascht hoch und blickte in das Gesicht einer jungen Nachtelfe mit mitternachtsblauem Haar,die anscheinend die Dreistigkeit hatte...Wütend  rief Illidans Häscherin “ Wer bist du, wenn du es wagst,mich um meine...“
„ Um deine Rache zu bringen? Mit meinem Namen werdet ihr kaum etwas anfangen. Ich heiße Soladra. Und um die nächste Frage,die euch wahrscheinlich schon auf der Zunge liegt, ein Warum, das euch ins Gesicht geschrieben steht zu beantworten,weil ich nicht glaube, dass es das ist, was Illidan verdient hat.“ , schnitt die Fremde ihr das Wort ab.[/size]


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Maiev blieb der Mund offen stehen.„Wie bitte? Ich hab mich wohl verhört! Gerade von dir hätte ich mehr erwartet.Ich habe dich mehr als einmal gerettet.Als die Dämonen deine Eltern umgebracht haben, als sie Illidan angegriffen haben und du ihm unbedingt helfen wolltest, als Tyrande in den Fluss gestürzt ist und du ihr hinterher...“ „Lügnerin!“,knurrte Illidan: „Hör nicht auf sie, Sola!Erinnerst du dich denn nicht mehr?“ Soladra schaute zwischen Illidan und Maiev hin und her.
„ Moment mal, woher kennt ihr beide mich? Und wann ist die Hohepriesterin in welchen Fluss gefallen?Hab ich was verpasst?“,fragte sie. Sie war sichtlich verwirrt. Das nutzte Maiev aus und versuchte erneut, Illidan den Gnadenstoß zu geben, nur, um ihr Schwert wieder an einer grünen Klinge hängen zu sehen. Soladra starrte sie an,und zwar auf eine Art und Weise, die Maiev ganz und gar nicht gefiel. „Nix da, Maiev. Ich weiß zwar nicht, woher ihr mich kennt, aber ganz bestimmt werde ich nicht zulassen, dass...“,fing Soladra an.Weiter kam sie nicht, weil plötzlich der große, grüne Edelstein ,der in ihren Schwertgriff eingelassen war, anfing zu leuchten. Ein blaues Gegenstück, dass an einer dünnen Kette um Illidans Hals hing,glühte ebenfalls auf. Die beiden Steine strahlten immer heller und heller, so hell, dass eine Zeit lang niemand etwas erkennen konnte außer den beiden unvorstellbar hellen Lichtern. Als Maiev nach einer Weile wieder etwas erkennen, schrie sie wütend und enttäuscht auf. Illidan stand wieder. Aber nicht nur das,all seine Wunden hatten sich geschlossen und mit jedem Lidschlag schien seine Macht zuzunehmen. Keine Chance für sie, Rache zu nehmen. Ein triumphales Grinsen lag auf seinen Lippen, als er seine Waffen aufhob und sagte:“So,Maiev wenn du ein Blutduell haben willst, dann sollst du das bekommen.Ich habe nichts dagegen, mit dir die Klingen zu kreuzen.“
Die Angesprochene blickte ich bitterböse an ,drückte die fassungslose Soladra zur Seite und begann den Klingentanz...

Mit einem Klirren prallten Illidans Gleven auf Maievs Klinge.Die Nachtelfe ging unter der Wucht des Schlages fast in die Knie.Dann setzte sie zur Parade an, die von Illidan exzellent abgewehrt wurde.Dieser Kampf war ausgewogen. Was Maiev an Technik beherrschte, machte der Verräter mit seiner dämonischen Kraft wett.Mit einer Drehung fegte Maiev Illidans Deckung zur Seite und versuchte blitzschnell , ihre Klinge in seine Brust zu stoßen.
Etwas Silbernes blitzte zwischen ihnen auf, und Maievs Schwert und Illidans Gleven landeten irgendwo im Schatten am anderen Ende der Plattform. Soladra stand zitternd  da, in jeder Hand eine Sichel zum Wurf bereit. Sowohl Maiev als auch Illidan starrten sie an, als wäre sie ein Gespenst.“Schluss jetzt !Wenn sich einer von euch beiden bewegt...“ , sage sie. Die Unsicherheit war vollkommen aus ihrer Stimme gewichen. Maiev ließ diese Drohung kalt.Sie hechtete in die Richtung ,in die die Waffen gefallen waren. Etwas falscheres hätte sie nicht tun können.Mit einem leisen Surren flog eine Sichel auf ihre Kehle zu.
Kaum einen Zentimeter  davon entfernt stoppte das Wurfgeschoss abrupt in der Luft und blieb in der Luft schweben. Maiev keuchte. Tentakel, schwarz wie die Nacht, krochen aus dem Boden.Die Anführerin der Behüter trat nach ihm, mit dem Resultat, dass ein leises Zischeln zu hören war und das Ding sich fest um ihren Knöchel wickelte.Obwohl Maiev sich verbissen mit Händen und Füßen wehrte,hatten sich die magischen Gebilde bald  um ihre Beine geschlungen und krochen ihren Oberkörper hinauf. Maiev bete zu Elune, dass sie den Zauber von ihr nehmen möge, doch nichts geschah.Dieser hatte ihre Brust inzwischen dermaßen fest zusammen gezurrt, dass sie kaum noch Luft bekam, und legte eine feste Schlinge um ihren Hals. Doch Maiev wurde nicht, wie sie erwartet hatte, sofort stranguliert. Sie drehte den Kopf, den einzigen Körperteil, den sie noch bewegen konnte, nur um in Illidans Gesicht zu sehen. Seine Augen, die normalerweise aus grünem Rauch bestanden, hatten sich in zwei unheilige Feuerbälle verwandelt,und sein Grinsen war so grausam, dass es der ansonsten alles andere als schreckhaften Mondpriesterin eiskalt über den Rücken lief.Der Dämon hob die Hand wie zum Gruß, und jederman konnte sehen, dass um seine Finger kleine Flammen in der  selben Farbe wie die der Tentakel tanzten. Eine Sichel  flog von hinten heran und prallte an einem bis dahin unsichtbaren ,nun schwarzviolett aufleuchtenden Magieschild. Illidan krümmte die Finger ein ganz kleines bisschen und schnürrte seiner  Häscherin so die Luft ab. Erst blieb Maiev ruhig, um Illidan zu zeigen, wie wenig es ihr ausmachte, doch bald konnte man einen Hauch von der Panik, die in ihr aufstieg, in ihren silbernen Augen erkennen.
„Ich bin nicht wie du, Maiev. Der Jäger ist nichts ohne seine Beute.Du wärst nicht glücklich, wenn ich tot wäre.Lass die alten Geschichten, und viellleicht lasse ich dich am Leben.“,sagte der Verräter in einem bösartigem,überlegenem Tonfall. Seine Häscherin wollte etwas nicht sehr Freundliches erwidern, doch alles, was sie heraus brachte, war ein heiseres Krächzen. Rote Kringel tanzten vor ihren Augen. Langsam aber sicher wurde ihr die Luft knapp.Illlidan sah sie noch einmal an, und schüttelte dan bedauernd den Kopf. „Ich bin nicht wie du...“,wiederholte er  und Ballte die Hand mit einem Ruck zu Faust.Die schwarzen Fesseln fielen wie durchgeschnitten von Maiev ab. Sie fiel auf die Knie und rang hustend und keuchend nach Luft. Illidan schaute auf sie herab und sagte:“ Ich habe euren Bruder angegriffen und euer Leben verschont. Wir sind quitt.“Dann kehrte er ihr den Rücken zu und  ließ seinen Blick über die selbst ernannten „Helden“ schweifen, die ihn anstarrten wie die Kaninchen den Fuchs. „ Sonst noch jemand?“, fragte er , scheinbar gelangweilt. Keine Antwort. Illidan schnaubte verächtlich, dann brüllt er: “ Gut. Da ist die Tür!“ Er wies Richtung  Ausgang. „Vorsicht!“  Soladras Ausruf ließ ihn herum fahren. Ein silbern leuchtender Pfeil zischte auf ihn zu. Mit atemberaubender Schnelligkeit konnte Illian ihn auffangen. „So Maiev, du hält also nichts davon, dass wir unseren Streit begraben? Wie bedauerlich. Demnach sollen wir einander wieder durch die Weltgeschichte jagen? Ich halte davon außerordentlich wenig. Steck dein Spielzeug weg, oder ich muss etwas tun, was wir beide bereuen würden!“, fauchte Illidan. Die weißhaarige Elfe  nahm davon keinerlei Notiz , sonder legte einen weiteren weiß gefiederten Pfeil an die Bogensehne, zog geübt diese zurück, zielte und schoss. Der Dämon lächelte verächtlich. Dieser Pfeil würde ihn weit verfehlen. Einen Moment zu spät bemerkte er, dass die Priesterin gar nicht auf ihn gezielt hatte. Sie hatte auf Soladra gezielt.
Er reagierte augenblicklich. Mitten in der Luft drehte sich das Geschoss und schoss auf die 
Mondpriesterin zu, die erst im allerletzter Sekunde mit einer blitzschnellen Drehung dem Pfeil ausweichen konnte. Noch während dem Ausweichmanöver schoss sie den Nächsten ab. Ihre Lippen bewegten sich lautlos und an der Spitze des Pfeiles erschien eine silberhelle Feuerkugel. Elunes heiliges Feuer, welches nur Priester nutzen durften, drohte nun, einem Sternenkind das Leben zu nehmen. Die blauhaarige Elfe starrte den Pfeil an. Warum tat sie nichts? Normalerweise wich sie Pfeilen doch aus...Auf einmal packte Illidan sie und drückte sie mit einem Arm an sich, während er die andere Hand gen Himmel reckte und eine Formel knurrte. Sowohl er als auch Soladra waren kurz darauf verschwunden. Dennoch traf der Pfeil. 
Am anderen Ende der Terrasse tauchte der Verräter wieder auf . Soladra zuckte in seinen Armen und brach dann ohnmächtig zusammen. In ihrer Schulter steckte Maievs Pfeil. Ein paar silberne Flammen tanzten um die Wunde herum. Illidan legte die verwundete Elfe vorsichtig auf den kalten Steinboden. Dann streckte er die Hand in ihre Richtung und fauchte scharf. Aus seiner Hand schossen schwarzrote Strahlen, die die Flämmchen erstickten. Dann drehte er sich um und stand Maiev Auge um Auge gegenüber. Ihr Lächeln versetzte ihn in Rage. Ein herablassendes, triumphierendes Lächeln. „ Ach, das ist ja herzallerliebst. Der Verräter will seine kleine Freundin retten.Du wirst ja wohl wissen, dass der Pfeil selbst dich schwer verwundet hätte.Wie wird es wohl dann erst ihr ergehen?“ Ihr Lachen war kalt und grausam. Illidan antwortete nicht, sondern schnippste mit den Fingern. Seine Waffen , die noch am anderen Ende der Terrasse lagen, flogen ihm in die Hände. Dann sprang er auf seine Feindin zu.Mordlust leuchtete in seinen Augen aus Rauch.


----------

